# Deep water nautilus



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Left out of P-cola around 10 am Sat. Sea where 1-2. Stopped to fish logs and trash one the way out and picked up a good amount of chicken dolphin, Seen a few nice size trip tails but they would not bite. We trolled between the ram and the nautilus and pick up a nice size Mahi. The tuna where jumping at the nautilus most the evening. Hooked up with an 88lb Yellow Fin using a top water popper on a spinning reel with 30lb test. lol talk about praying the whole time.. We also landed black and big eye.. The cudas showed up so we called it a night and eat burgers. The next morning is was slick calm ( never seen it that calm and it stayed that way all day ) Again we stopped at the logs and trash, A few more Chicken, Trolled again a reeled in another black fin.. So after 28 hours we where back on land.....


----------



## reelthrilltn (Jul 26, 2011)

Great trip!

I am planning an overnight to the rigs and was just wondering if you had any suggestions/tips with regard to the overnight stay. I have fished the rigs, but never stayed overnight. It would be myself and one other person. Do you tie off to the rig, or simply drift, does someone stay awake all night ... etc

Any helpful suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

reelthrilltn said:


> Great trip!
> 
> I am planning an overnight to the rigs and was just wondering if you had any suggestions/tips with regard to the overnight stay. I have fished the rigs, but never stayed overnight. It would be myself and one other person. Do you tie off to the rig, or simply drift, does someone stay awake all night ... etc
> 
> Any helpful suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.



Do not tie to the rigs!.. I would try to find 2 other to go. One needs to drive and the others fish. We drift at night depending on the action and with one on night witch at all times. make sure you have a PLB with you as well. We put the ice in a doubled up black trash bags, and stay out of the mine fish box. catch a few put them in a diff fish box then transfer them to the main one at one time and keep the ice in the trash bags th whole time.. good luck ..


----------



## reelthrilltn (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks a bunch for the info. We do have a PLB and sat phone. Do you put a drift sock/sea anchor out while drifting? With regard to sleeping on a cc, do you have some sort of make shift tarp/tent set-up to keep the moisture off when sleeping? I'll stop bothering you with questions.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Just get you some bean bags. Unless it rains you will stay dry. Besides if you do it right you be doing much sleeping you will be fishing. Generally some one will be napping at times during the night, but when you get a big tuna on it's hard to sleep. 

Just watch the weather and keep an eye on your sounder. You never know what's down there.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

The current was nothing so we did not drift fare just get on the down side of the rig and move off about 1 mile. Beanbags are a great benefit, I have two and someone is always in them. lol . we put them to the back of the boat wile underway and it is the best ride on the boat.:thumbup:. as for night we always have a night watch so if we drift to far they just idle back closer.. so spend you cash on more tackle .. The top water popper was alsome. when you see them jumping cast ( spinning reel) that sucker as fare as you can then work it back hard to leave a nice smoke trail. Game on:yes:


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Wow, nice catch!
It sounds like a awesome trip.


----------



## hmsmithjr (May 22, 2008)

How far south of ram powell is the deep water nautilus, and what heading?
Thanks,
Maclin


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

hmsmithjr said:


> How far south of ram powell is the deep water nautilus, and what heading?
> Thanks,
> Maclin


Its about 26 NM and a heading of 347. You will go right by Horn Mt.


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

+ 1 on the bean bags. We call them state room 1 and state room 2 on the Forgiven. Also some one has to stay awake! Some of the best sleep I get is after a day offshore and it is my turn to dig into a bean bag. Ask ms yellowfin where he got his....they are the best I have seen


----------

